# Incubating leopard gecko eggs for female duration



## Emma86

I am currently incubating leopard gecko eggs, and some of which have been incubating for 83 days. To be 100% sure I incubated at the lowest temperature possible for females for the first 3-4 weeks, then after that turned the temperature up a bit. I candle them frequently to check they're alive and fertile, which they are, can see them moving around inside the eggs. How long from your experience has it taken to incubate for females? My first lot I incubated for 6.5 weeks on average, which all turned out to be male. I keep thinking it will be any day now, so I wake up every morning thinking today will be the day, only to find that it isn't. So what is the longest time and the shortest time period it has taken you to incubate for females only? Thanks


----------



## Big Red One

I've read that at bottom end temps up to 90 days is possible, I've just had one hatch at 64 days at 79 F.

It can depend on other factors than temp, but nothing you can do but wait!

Keep checking until the eggs either go off or hatch.


----------



## Emma86

The Leo is still moving around inside the egg. Been 12 weeks since the egg was laid, there was two but the other egg was infertile and went bad. The egg is huge compared to any other Leo eggs I've seen before. I'll take a picture and put it on here. Do you think it's likely it may be a giant?


----------



## Emma86

See what I mean?


----------



## Emma86

Note: this egg was always big, it was this long on the day it was laid, has got wider though. Just a really big egg. Anyone else had an egg this big before and did it turn out to be a giant?


----------



## leehamer

I have been using a homemade incubator that runs 79 to 82, it fluctuates a little. But so far all 6 eggs have hatched in 60 days 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk


----------



## leehamer

Emma86 said:


> Note: this egg was always big, it was this long on the day it was laid, has got wider though. Just a really big egg. Anyone else had an egg this big before and did it turn out to be a giant?


I had an egg that was massive compared to the rest, turned out the same size when out hatched

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk


----------



## nuttybabez

Wow that is a big egg!! And you can see the baby through the eggshell aswell. Fingers crossed it hatches ok for you!!


----------



## Emma30

Emma86 said:


> Note: this egg was always big, it was this long on the day it was laid, has got wider though. Just a really big egg. Anyone else had an egg this big before and did it turn out to be a giant?


Hiya, yeah ive had an egg that big before and hatchling was normal size! 

Lower temps in my opinion tend to make the eggs take longer to hatch, what temps are you incubating at?

I normally stick to around 82f and most of my eggs hatch between 50 and 60 days now there was one time the incubator was at 85f as i didnt realise and a few of those eggs took just 30 days to hatch!


----------

